
Python Voted Best Programming Language 3 Years Running - driscollis
http://www.blog.pythonlibrary.org/2011/12/07/python-voted-best-programming-language-3-years-running/
======
jhuni
I am a smug lisper, so you can probably guess what I think of poll results
like this...

------
famousactress
Best? I get voting for _favorite_ language.. but a _Best_ programming language
contest is flamebait and silly.

(I say this as a passionate Python programmer, in case anyone's suspecting
envy)

